# New PS Vita Model



## Devin (Sep 9, 2013)

\​
​​Sony announced at it's pre-TGS conference in Japan that a new model of the PS Vita will be released on October 10th. It's more affordable and has a bunch of improvements. Below is the list of changes for the new PS Vita model. It will retail at 19,980 Yen which is about $190 USD. There's no announcement on when the model will hit the West.​


> 1GB Internal Storage​5" LCD Screen (No OLED.)​Increased Battery Life (One hour extended.)​20% thinner​15% lighter​Micro USB Port​New 64GB Memory Card​New Colors (White, Blue, Yellow, Pink, Olive Green, and the standard black.)​


​ Source


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

Seems that removing stuff/cheaping down is a new trend?

Why the switch from OLED to LED?
Is it to expensive for Sony to make a profit off off it?


----------



## Devin (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that removing stuff/cheaping down is a new trend?
> 
> Why the switch from OLED to LED?
> Is it to expensive for Sony to make a profit off off it?


 
Seems to be that way. This is what the original Vita should have been. I'm already frothing over the micro USB port. Darn Sony cable I don't have x50 of.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that removing stuff/cheaping down is a new trend?
> 
> Why the switch from OLED to LED?
> Is it to expensive for Sony to make a profit off off it?


OLED is Sony's 3D -- it's completely useless for selling to the mass market.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

Not only that but isnt mUSB flimsy as fuck?

It's like Sony is pursuing Apple when it comes to cables.
When they finally come up with their own port, it costs you 50 quid to replace it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 9, 2013)

Is there a name for the model yet?


----------



## Devin (Sep 9, 2013)

There isn't a official "name" for it. In the video they say the "PS Vita 2000 series".


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2013)

it looks cool but i already have a vita


----------



## T-hug (Sep 9, 2013)

Sad to see the OLED go but I'm definitely getting one of these and a 64GB card!
I like the grey one but will most likely go for black.
The TGS conference is still running I wonder if there will be any FFXHD news... also I bet Japan are pissed they must wait until 2014 for PS4.. I know I would be!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 9, 2013)

will these come to the west? want the gray one


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that removing stuff/cheaping down is a new trend?
> 
> Why the switch from OLED to LED?
> Is it to expensive for Sony to make a profit off off it?


It's hard to say. The OLED screen isn't even made by Sony, it's made by Samsung. So we don't know what Samsung was charging Sony for it. But given the specialty nature of the screen Samsung can essentially charge whatever they want since Sony wouldn't be able to line up a second supplier. Furthermore as a device intended to be sold for half a decade or more the Vita's OLED screen is something of an anachronism; it was fairly low DPI to begin with (a resolution more suiting gaming), and Samsung's newer OLED screens are only higher DPI yet. So it's entirely possible that Samsung was having to run an extra special production line just for the Vita, since its OLED screen is so much unlike any other screen they produce.

If all of the above is the case, then at some point Samsung is going to want to free up capacity for higher margin products, and Sony is going to want to further reduce costs as is typically the case for systems as they age. An LCD panel (even IPS) can be sourced from many manufacturers, and it will have a more traditional cost curve as a 5" qHD panel isn't in any way exotic these days. Better yet (for Sony), if it's TN then it's downright cheap.

There's also the outside possibility that someone at Sony has been analyzing power consumption based on real games, and has found data that supports the use of LCD over OLED. OLED has great power consumption at low subpixel intensity (blacks and other dark colors at low brightnesses), but bright, colorful images will typically invert that. Using OLED on a dedicated handheld console was always something of a concern for that reason, and it may very well be that the real world power usage was worse than Sony's projections.

Edit: On a side note, I have no doubt that there's a developer weeping in a corner somewhere over this. One of the quirks of the OLED screen in the Vita is that like most Samsung OLEDs, it has an overexaggerated color gamut. Games that have been calibrated against the OLED are going to look "off" on the LCD screen, as most LCDs have a properly centered white point and color gamuts closer to the sRGB standard. It'll be similar to how early GBA games looked weird on the GBA SP and DS.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you should add the newly announced PS Vita TV to the Op.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

ViRGE said:


> *snip*


 
Fair enough.
Sounds like a pretty good reason to me.


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Not only that but isnt mUSB flimsy as fuck?


Flimsy compared to what, though? MicroUSB is rated for 10K insertions, which should be reliable enough for any use cases (the Vita's proprietary connector doesn't have a published rating). Now I wouldn't want to try to hold up a Vita by a microUSB connector, but you're not supposed to do that with the Vita's proprietary connector either. So with Sony not using the Vita's proprietary connector for anything else of note, I can't think of any reason _not_ to replace it with a standardized connector. Maybe they'll switch to the USB charging standard and we'll be able to use standard 3rd party chargers, too.

Note that the PS4 DualShock controllers also use microUSB, so this means that Vita 2000s will be interoperable with those, similar to how PSPs and PS3 DualShocks were interoperable.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 9, 2013)

I am SO glad i put off buying a vita, 1GB built in storage means i no longer have to buy a memory card coz ill just be using it for saves, also the new colours are are a nice touch and altho i cant visually tell the difference between that and a normal vita, the price drop is always good. Good job sony, i will forgive you for the ridiculously overpriced memory cards as long as i can get my hands on that here.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

Time to buy a used OLED Vita for 100€ and wait for the 2 announced exploits for 2.61.

The sheer novelty of a 5" OLED make it worth it to own an original PS Vita.

Was waiting to know about the inevitable "Slim&Light" revision and now that I know it doesn't sport an OLED, I can buy a fat Vita with little regret.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 9, 2013)

ViRGE said:


> Edit: On a side note, I have no doubt that there's a developer weeping in a corner somewhere over this. One of the quirks of the OLED screen in the Vita is that like most Samsung OLEDs, it has an overexaggerated color gamut. Games that have been calibrated against the OLED are going to look "off" on the LCD screen, as most LCDs have a properly centered white point and color gamuts closer to the sRGB standard. It'll be similar to how early GBA games looked weird on the GBA SP and DS.


 
my guess is that Sony will add a color gamut option to the new vita that will fix this like how the psp 3000 had an option to change the "color space" from wide to normal.

I am interested in how the screen compares to OLED as I play my Vita for hours on end and its going to suck ~10 years from now when the OLED cannot produce the same PQ as it did at launch because of deterioration.

If the LCD is close enough, I may upgrade if it hits the U.S. , which is doubtful considering the lack of Vita sales.


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm watching the announcement video right now and I'm seeing a lot of off-angle color fading for the new Vita's LCD panel. It may just be the video, but if that's accurate we'd be looking at TN panels for the new Vita.


----------



## Issac (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmmm interesting  There is a few games I do want to play so yeah


----------



## reprep (Sep 9, 2013)

waiting for the screen comparison reviews. all other features are looking great (slimmer, with micro usb, 1 gb flash)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 9, 2013)

wow..I already didn't want one 

and no rumored HDMI-out like what the other sources said (granted they were right about the new revision though)

really surprised they didn't use 4G technology either...guess their little "mobile network" deal with AT&T wasn't as popular as they would like


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> 5" LCD Screen (No OLED.)


Not sure if this is a bad or a good thing


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 9, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Not sure if this is a bad or a good thing



folks on IGN are saying it's just as good...but others are saying this could cause screen bleeding on the sides like what my hacked Daxter edition PSP-2000 slightly suffers..

in short..sony is making their stuff cheaper so they can make a larger profit..just like the PS3 "revisions"...although we saw a price drop for that "eventually" too


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 9, 2013)

so.... where are the games now?

I keep seeing PS Vita prices going lower, a nem model, a PS Vita TV device... but still no AAA NEW game on the horizon... at least for me.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Is there a name for the model yet?


 
PS 2Vita


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 9, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> PS 2Vita


 

Ha! That made me laugh. (It's like 6AM here and I have been up all night working lol) 

PS Morte  could have also been a possible name. (kidding here.)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> PS 2Vita


 

PS 2Vita2Thousand

Because if you're going to follow sequel naming conventions, what better series to start with then the Fast and the Furious?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Good thing that I do not have PSP Vita and 3DS but it is very nice design and lightly weight. Unfortunate,y I will pass it because of no games that interested me at all.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 9, 2013)

I really thought that they upgraded their RAM to 1gb, then I checked again, it's only the internal storage. haha.
They should've just go to 16gb internal, less hassle for us to buy those damn expensive vita memory cards.
OLED is expensive, so no surprise they're downgrading to LCD. I just hope it's just as good. If it's IPS, then it's good enough. Looking forward to a review on this thing, hopefully, someone from GBAtemp will get one for review.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh noes! I gotta get one now!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

If the new screen is as good as the Xperia ones there will be no problem with the color calibration, Xperia screens are very colorful.
I was expecting a TV-out feature on the new model or a smaller screen to make it more portable, but my predictions were bad.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 9, 2013)

This looks like even more of a reason to get a Vita. I finally get to play Guacamelee and that dragon game I heard about on Toonami. I'm pretty sure this is also coming to the rest of the world either later in the month or in November, I also want to say that it might be priced at 179.99


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm liking this new model - microUSB should've been used from the get-go. It's a shame that it doesn't have an OLED screen like the original, but if it means that it can be cheaper and reach a wider audience then that's perfectly fine by me. Can't wait to snatch one of those 64GB memory cards too - I've got a 32GB one but it's chuck full of games at this point and I find it hard to manage space. Sometimes I have to remove games that I haven't even finished yet to make space for new ones which is something I never used to do... Sony, is PSPlus a scheme to make me buy more memory cards?  _(  )_


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 9, 2013)

driverdis said:


> my guess is that Sony will add a color gamut option to the new vita that will fix this like how the psp 3000 had an option to change the "color space" from wide to normal.


Unfortunately that likely wouldn't work. In the case of the 3000 the new LCD was a wider gamut than the older one. But in the case of the Vita the new LCD is potentially a narrower gamut than the OLED, especially if the new LCD is TN (as it looks at first glance). It's one thing to clamp down a larger space to emulate a smaller space, but if the new LCD can't do the kind of absurd deep blues that Samsung's OLEDs are known for, then no software modification can control for that. ]

The best case scenario is that the new display has a gamut similar to the OLED, in which case you can compensate for minor differences and the white point in software. But if it's a narrower gamut then there's not much that can be done. The latter scenario is more likely than the former.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what the vita should have been, all thats left is to see if the lcd has any affect on picture quality


----------



## razielleonhart (Sep 9, 2013)

i still feel like throwing on my vita. i never play the damn thing i mean i bought soul sacrifice played it for a bit and now its dead somewhere in my room


----------



## Prior22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very weak new Vita. Its a little bit lighter and has a slightly better battery. That's alright I suppose. But you're taking away the OLED screen and only giving a discount of ten dollars over the current OLED Vita version. Not worth it.

Is there any chance of a Vita version down the road having a user replaceable battery? One of the few advantages the PSP had over DS was being able to upgrade to a ten hour battery. If this new Vita had that option I would consider giving up the OLED screen a fair tradeoff.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 9, 2013)

They're going the route of the PSP and calling it "PS Vita 2000 series". The model number is PCH-2000.


Prior22 said:


> Is there any chance of a Vita version down the road having a user replaceable battery? *One of the few advantages the PSP had over DS was being able to upgrade to a ten hour battery*. If this new Vita had that option I would consider giving up the OLED screen a fair tradeoff.


I wouldn't consider that an advantage, considering that the DS already had a 10 hour battery and that the DS lite had a 17-19 hour battery.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't have one (a vita), but I've read a lot of people bitching about burn in on the oled one, especially from the browser. How wide spread is that? I wonder if that might be pushing the change to lcd as well.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 9, 2013)

So without OLED screen and only 10 bucks cheaper?
That sucks.
And isn't LCD less resistant than OLED screen?


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 9, 2013)

Because PSVita is already too heavy.


----------



## Prior22 (Sep 9, 2013)

YayMii said:


> They're going the route of the PSP and calling it "PS Vita 2000 series". The model number is PCH-2000.
> I wouldn't consider that an advantage, considering that the DS already had a 10 hour battery and that the DS lite had a 17-19 hour battery.


 
Very very misleading statement on your end.  The figures you're quoting are for the brightness setting being on the lowest.  And having the brightness that low hinders gameplay enjoyment in my opinon.


----------



## Oxybelis (Sep 9, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So without OLED screen and only 10 bucks cheaper?
> That sucks.
> And isn't LCD less resistant than OLED screen?


Current model is being sold at loss.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oxybelis said:


> Current model is being sold at loss.


 

Which means the 1000 version won't be manufactured anymore?
Maybe i should consider to get a 1000 version then...


----------



## Oxybelis (Sep 9, 2013)

Almost certainly it will be discontinued. 
But new Vita works 1 hour longer than old model so some would switch and sell old one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the increased battery life and smaller form but no OLED really sucks, OLED is fantastic and it isn't a piece of shit like 3D is.

Also the regular model is $10 cheaper so really I don't see the big deal here. 1GB internal is nothing, at most it holds some of your basic apps (Netflix, Facebook, whatever).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 9, 2013)

See Nintendo?
This is how you do a console revision.
Make improvements instead of taking away everything that's good about the console except its games.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm tempted by second hand Vitas but this new one is swaying my decision to go for new. Really want to pick one up for Persona 4 Golden but that's really the only title that interests me.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2013)

OLED MASTER RACE SIGNING IN!


----------



## VMM (Sep 9, 2013)

Taking away the OLED is bad but it's still better than 2DS.
I don't think Vita needed one revision so soon.
Vita was an excellent piece of hardware, sadly I can't say the same about 3DS,
which looks like a bad project that has gone to markets before it really should.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2013)

OLEDs are prone to burn-in, standard LED screens are not. Who cares if they removed it?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2013)

the intro for the new vita reminds me of the game boy pocket commercial.

but i was thing about selling my vita and getting one in Canada, if it gets released there i might get the blue vita( i was kind of hoping for a red vita)
imo the olive green vita color is ugly they should have gone with a neon green instead

wtf the 64gb mem card is half the price the vita is

before i forget, still no hdmi port or even mini or micro hdmi?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like the increased battery life and smaller form but no OLED really sucks, OLED is fantastic and it isn't a piece of shit like 3D is.
> 
> Also the regular model is $10 cheaper so really I don't see the big deal here. 1GB internal is nothing, at most it holds some of your basic apps (Netflix, Facebook, whatever).


Look at it this way: if the normal model, which is apparently selling at enough of a loss slowly enough to warrant a cheaper revision, is discontinued, then the $10 difference will be a moot point. Also, for the consumer, just seeing the price tag under $200 will provide a little more incentive. Where buying stuff is concerned, the way people automatically reason when seeing prices is interesting (such as the $X.99 trick).

As well, for that 1GB of internal storage, I'm thinking it's more like courtesy storage, like what you get with the Wii U. It'll work for a little while, but eventually, you're going to need more memory if you want to make more than a few, small digital purchases.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm really curious about the backlash at the OLED removal? AFAIK, doesn't that technology have more issues such as burn-in?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Look at it this way: if the normal model, which is apparently selling at enough of a loss slowly enough to warrant a cheaper revision, is discontinued, then the $10 difference will be a moot point. Also, for the consumer, just seeing the price tag under $200 will provide a little more incentive. Where buying stuff is concerned, the way people automatically reason when seeing prices is interesting (such as the $X.99 trick).
> 
> As well, for that 1GB of internal storage, I'm thinking it's more like courtesy storage, like what you get with the Wii U. It'll work for a little while, but eventually, you're going to need more memory if you want to make more than a few, small digital purchases.


 

I like that idea so I can be part of the OLED master race and laugh at everyone and their subhuman screens.

Also I'd rather them just put 16GB internal like the PSP Go, trufax.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm really curious about the backlash at the OLED removal? AFAIK, doesn't that technology have more issues such as burn-in?


 

OLED makes you a real man.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

emigre said:


> OLED makes you a real man.


 

BROLED vs. Ellie-D?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2013)

emigre said:


> OLED makes you a real man.


 

Ah, makes sense


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 9, 2013)

Apart from the LCD screen, everything else sounds good. Maybe this year will be a good time to get a Vita after all


----------



## thebsharp (Sep 9, 2013)

Sticking with my OLED Vita. While the 1GB flash sounds nice, it's really nothing. You're not fitting games on there, just some basic apps, really.
A question I have is about the 64GB card. I'm guessing only the new hardware can support it, or can the OLED Vita use it as well?

The other things are neat (especially micro USB), but not worth switching.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm happy with my OLED Vita.  

Seems like a downgrade, only an hour battery life more.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2013)

1GB Internal Storage​1GB doesn't get you really far with saves and patches. IMO the better way to tackle this is to include 4GB memory card on every PS Vita sold (so far only bundle does this, not individual system).​​5" LCD Screen (No OLED.)​A downgrade here, color is a bit washed out on LCD screen.​​Increased Battery Life (One hour extended.)​A good and much needed improvement, likely from die shrink from 45 nm to 32/28 nm.​​20% thinner​15% lighter​Honestly I don't feel the original Vita to be bulky, so getting thinner and lighter are a bit moot for me.​​Micro USB Port​A good improvement.​​New 64GB Memory Card​If pricing is right this is a good news.​​


----------



## Qtis (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like a good revision although the screen can be debated on. MicroUSB is great, but the propriety cables aren't that expensive anyways (thanks to stores like dx) and feel a bit sturdier IMO. But the rated 10k inputs for a MicroUSB should keep most people happy for their lives, especially with the WiFi capabilities for game transfers and the likes.

As far as the video and the console itself, I like the new start and select buttons. The 1000 model had them as oval shaped, which was annoying as hell when trying to use with thumbs. Circle shaped ones seem better, but that will only be seen once the console is out in the wild.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Sony detailing the PS Vita 2000 
I will like to see some comparison videos for the video. 2000 does not look that bad but the missing OLED...


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been waiting a long time for new colours, the 1gb internal flash memory is disappointing, i was expecting sony to add at least 16gb,  the price of the memory cards hasn't changed so I'll pass for now,  there is only 1 or 2 games I'm interested in on the vita,  but it's not justifiable to buy the console for just a couple of games,  the price of the 32gb memory card and the console is still to expensive,  and why would sony make a separate vita console just for tv out? why not just add it to the new vita revision? that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I've been waiting a long time for new colours, the 1gb internal flash memory is disappointing, i was expecting sony to add at least 16gb, the price of the memory cards hasn't changed so I'll pass for now, there is only 1 or 2 games I'm interested in on the vita, but it's not justifiable to buy the console for just a couple of games, the price of the 32gb memory card and the console is still to expensive, and why would sony make a separate vita console just for tv out? why not just add it to the new vita revision? that doesn't make any sense.


 

In fairness Sony are worse han the Mafia.


----------



## mkdms14 (Sep 9, 2013)

LCD!!!! Really!!!!! Thats slowly going out of style right now why go with a LCD why not a LED if you don't want to put the OLED in?  Not only that why not give it some real internal memory 1Gb is a joke.  Why not give us at least 16Gb you did it with the Pspgo?  And its not that much cheaper than the original one.  So I really don't see a reason to get something like this unless you want your vita in a different color.


----------



## Dork (Sep 9, 2013)

What a good marketing strategy, release a sub-par version of the Vita to replace the original one so people will go buy the original ones before they're gone. Well played Sony.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 9, 2013)

Guess I need to (re)buy the OG superior-OLED Vita before this comes out here.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

Waiting for PSV-3000 with OLED back and micro-HDMI tv out


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, even with the Vita TV, it makes no sense to not have vid out. Kind of hope they would change the sd slot to the standard.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm afraid psv-tv announcement spells a death sentence on any tv out on Sony handhelds for this gen..


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 9, 2013)

64gb memory card i hope it works on the old vita or i'm going be pissed.


----------



## NfoMonster (Sep 9, 2013)

This Vita really has no future, biggest fail by sony.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 9, 2013)

Selling my 2 Vitas and upgrading to these, I want the red and gray ones also the LCD screen doesn't have the burn in problem of the original so it's a nice change. 1GB internal for saves at least and smaller so much so that it actually might fit in my pocket now.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 9, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> Waiting for PSV-3000 with OLED back and micro-HDMI tv out


 
Enjoy your wait, it will never happen. PSV TV means NO TV OUT this gen.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

NfoMonster said:


> This Vita really has no future, biggest fail by sony.


 
Explain?


----------



## granville (Sep 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm really curious about the backlash at the OLED removal? AFAIK, doesn't that technology have more issues such as burn-in?


 
Yes it does. I get the backlash when it comes to picture quality, OLED's are absolutely gorgeous displays in pretty much every way I can think of. The problem is as you said, HORRID burn-in and streaking. I've got a couple of Galaxy S phones with OLED displays and they both have the issues OLED displays suffer from. And every other device i've seen with an OLED display has developed the problem quickly if not immediately. Vita is no exception.

Again I adore the quality of OLED's, but the burn in and color streaking issues are admittedly a massive deal breaker and has turned me off of the tech. The new Vita model will lose out on raw picture quality, response rate, colors and black levels of course. But there IS actually something to be said about not having to deal with a lot of permanently burned in images and streaked colors.

If OLED tech can improve where such issues don't exist anymore then it will be an almost perfect display to me. Unfortunately i've seen very little attempt to really do much about it. OLED TV's might be a new thing, but smartphones have used the tech for years now and the problem seems to have not been addressed at all in that time frame...


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 10, 2013)

About time.

The part I like is the fact that it has some internal storage finally, and the standard microUSB port. The drop from OLED to LCD is a downer. The memory card prices are still crazy, though.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 10, 2013)

LCD and LED can also suffer screen burn in. No technology is 100% safe from burn in.

Even for OLED, burn in only happens when static images is displayed for hours. Taking breaks after an hour or two gameplay is what everyone should be doing anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2013)

LED/LCD are susceptible, but it has to take a very long time to happen. OLEDs are more susceptible than normal LEDs though. Now plasma on the other hand.....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 10, 2013)

granville said:


> Yes it does. I get the backlash when it comes to picture quality, OLED's are absolutely gorgeous displays in pretty much every way I can think of. The problem is as you said, HORRID burn-in and streaking. I've got a couple of Galaxy S phones with OLED displays and they both have the issues OLED displays suffer from. And every other device i've seen with an OLED display has developed the problem quickly if not immediately. Vita is no exception.
> 
> Again I adore the quality of OLED's, but the burn in and color streaking issues are admittedly a massive deal breaker and has turned me off of the tech. The new Vita model will lose out on raw picture quality, response rate, colors and black levels of course. But there IS actually something to be said about not having to deal with a lot of permanently burned in images and streaked colors.
> 
> If OLED tech can improve where such issues don't exist anymore then it will be an almost perfect display to me. Unfortunately i've seen very little attempt to really do much about it. OLED TV's might be a new thing, but smartphones have used the tech for years now and the problem seems to have not been addressed at all in that time frame...


Do those burn-in and streaking issues occur only on the highest brightness level?


----------



## VMM (Sep 10, 2013)

I understand that OLED has several burn in issues,
but why didn't they choose LEDs instead of LCD?
Is it just for making it cheaper to produce?


----------



## granville (Sep 10, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Do those burn-in and streaking issues occur only on the highest brightness level?


 
Nope, not for me. Any brightness level from my experience (including my own Galaxy S phones) seems to suffer from this problem. In fact i've noticed the predominant color used in an image can make the burn in more or less intense. Blue colors seem to show the streaking and burn in more than other colors such as red or green (though it's still apparent on all colors). Only when displaying pure black or close to it do the burn in problems basically disappear, though that's largely because the OLED is almost off (not quite but almost) when it's displaying black.



trumpet-205 said:


> LCD and LED can also suffer screen burn in. No technology is 100% safe from burn in.
> 
> 
> Even for OLED, burn in only happens when static images is displayed for hours. Taking breaks after an hour or two gameplay is what everyone should be doing anyway.


From my experience it didn't take very long for my Galaxy S phones to start showing burned in images and color streaking. It didn't even take hours to start showing traces of burned in images, and switching the display off for a bit didn't help it like it does for plasma. In fact, even when they were brand new they already had noticeable and rather nasty signs of color streaking, especially on certain predominantly blue and gray colors (i'm talking about the very first time I powered the devices on too, not after using them for an hour or so). OLED's seem to have a very uneven decay rate on specific colors (I suspect blue shades may decay more quickly than reds and greens). It doesn't take long or very much for them to start permanently retaining images, it seems to be even more severe and quick to occur than early plasma models. I've taken precautions since I first bought them to attempt to prevent the issues from occurring. My precautions appear to have been ineffective.

I've not had any LCD displays in my life that suffered from any burned in images. At least nothing I was able to notice. For example, I have a very cheapo and now aging Vizio TV i'm currently using as my primary PC monitor (and have been for years now since about 2009 or so), it is quite frequently left idle on static images for quite a long time and hasn't suffered from any noticeable traces of burn in from what I can tell. I don't babysit my LCD TV and take preventative measures to keep it from suffering from burn in and never had a problem yet. Compared to my OLED smartphone which I have actively tried to take precautions to prevent burn in and it still ended up getting it...






VMM said:


> I understand that OLED has several burn in issues,
> but why didn't they choose LEDs instead of LCD?
> Is it just for making it cheaper to produce?


As far as i'm aware, "LED" displays are just LCD using LED's for backlighting purposes. At least that's the case with "LED TV's" (which are again still LCD TV's, just with LED's for lighting purposes). OLED is a completely different display tech from LCD, each individual pixel is an "LED" so to speak.
Though I confess I don't know what is used as the predominant backlighting method in most portable backlit LCD displays. I know a compact kind of florescent light has often been used in the past, but I dunno about specific displays such as PSP, 3DS or the new Vita model... I'm not the one to ask here.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 10, 2013)

granville said:


> tl


My old Panasonic 26" LCD HDTV (first gen HDTV) developed screen burn in despite the fact that I don't use it for extended hours (at most 3 hours straight). On the other hand my Vita has yet to develop screen burn in.

If you noticed screen problems very early on with your Galaxy S it has more to do with screen defects.

And yes, LED (technically as LED-LCD)  is still a type of LCD panel. Traditional LCD use CCFL as backlight.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 10, 2013)

Colors!


----------



## relminator (Sep 10, 2013)

My Galaxy S started to show burn-ins after 2 years of heavy work.  Not noticeable unless you have a pure white display.

My galaxy s3 seems fine for now after a year.  no burn-ins.

After being pampered with amoleds,  I see my daughter's xperia with the bravia white pixel engine and it looks really bad.  The psp 3000's lcd looks more vibrant.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Sep 10, 2013)

It still has no gaems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> My old Panasonic 26" LCD HDTV (first gen HDTV) developed screen burn in despite the fact that I don't use it for extended hours (at most 3 hours straight). On the other hand my Vita has yet to develop screen burn in.
> 
> If you noticed screen problems very early on with your Galaxy S it has more to do with screen defects.
> 
> And yes, LED (technically as LED-LCD) is still a type of LCD panel. Traditional LCD use CCFL as backlight.


 

Yep, LED backlit LCDs use a white LED backlight (usually) and the other type of LCD screens use CCFL which has an often worse lifespan than the LED backlights. Never had burn-in issues with standard LCD or LED backlit LCD screens. Now if they only made their memory cards 50% cheaper, maybe I'd get a Vita 


Edit: Guess I will start calling LED screens LCD screens.


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 10, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep, LED uses a white LED backlight (usually) and LCD uses CCFL which has an often worse lifespan than the LED backlights. Never had burn-in issues with standard LCD or LED LCD screens. Now if they only made their memory cards 50% cheaper, maybe I'd get a Vita


Not to pick on you in particular, but I'd like to make something very clear here. When we're talking about consumer electronics it is completely wrong to call it an "LED" display. It is *always* an LCD screen; either it is a CCFL backlit LCD screen, or an LED backlit LCD screen. It's very important not to call an LED backlit LCD an "LED" display, because we're always talking about the transmittance layer, not the backlight.

An LED display is something else entirely. Jumbotrons for example are LED displays. Organic LED (OLED) in turn is something different yet (though based on similar principles).

In summary.

Your monitor: An LCD display. It may be LED backlit or CCFL backlit
Your PS Vita 1000: An OLED display.
Your PS Vita 2000: An LCD display
Your Jumbotron (at the sports stadium you own): An LED display

If LED displays didn't exist, then shorting the name would be mildly annoying but fine. But since they do exist it's very important to make a clear distinction between an LCD with LED backlighting, and a true LED display.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 10, 2013)

What are the chances the 64GB memory cards will work in the original Vita?  Probably not very good.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 10, 2013)

nl255 said:


> What are the chances the 64GB memory cards will work in the original Vita? Probably not very good.


 
It should work.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2013)

Another remake closer to me purchasing this one. Said from the release that I'd pick this one up eventually, when it was the same Emulation beast the PSP was. Still planning on doing the same, just buying it for very cheap when it's near the end of its lifetime. It's a nice platform and all, but not a lot of titles that interest me atm, some multiplat titles but I doubt they'll really be worth it in the end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2013)

At it's worst it's an Ouya that isn't shit. Mostly the same social networking apps with a game library that is not shit.

At it's best it's an affordable console solution or a better way to play those Vita games you wanted but never wanted a Vita for.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> At it's worst it's an Ouya that isn't shit. Mostly the same social networking apps with a game library that is not shit.
> At it's best it's an affordable console solution or a better way to play those Vita games you wanted but never wanted a Vita for.


Are you posting this in the right thread?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are you posting this in the right thread?


 

Oh, nope, sorry.

This is awkward, let me just copy paste.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 10, 2013)

the only thing that i don't like about my 1st gen vita, is where the start/select buttons are located.
i would have liked it more, if there were in the same location that the psp's buttons were located


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 10, 2013)

Would have bought this if they stuck with the OLED.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 10, 2013)

does anyone know that the Vita keeps the saves embedded with the apps??
so doesn't matter if you have 1GB of internal storage THE FUCKING SAVES WILL STILL BE ON THE EXTERNAL MEMORY WITHIN YOUR GAEMZZZ
you can install the social apps and all that shit on the internal memory though.


----------



## VMM (Sep 10, 2013)

lovewiibrew said:


> It still has no gaems.


 
Let's not make this a topic of "PSVita has no games".
This topic should be used to talk about the new hardware, benefits, cons,
and what's your opinion about this.

We all know Vita doesn't have a big library of games.
There are some nice titles just released/coming for it,
Boderlands, Rayman Legends, Walking Dead, The Amazing Spiderman.
Although these titles are already avaiable on other platforms,
it's nice to have a portable version.
There are also many exclusive japanese titles, especially JRPG ones.

PSP also had a slow start but now it have already sold more than 70 million units worldwide
and have many unique and brilliant titles.
I bet the same will happen to PSVita.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh, nope, sorry.
> 
> 
> This is awkward, let me just copy paste.




hahahaha
You tought this was the PSVita TV topic, right?

I think it's the latter, it's an affordable solution for home consoles,
and I say even more, it's an alternative for people who would love to play some portable titles,
not limited to a 5' screen size, and with a more confortable controller.
It's also an alternative for oldschoolers who would love to play PS1 titles, 
but without needing to buy a PS3 or PS4 for it.

If PSVita TV gets hacked, it would be the perfect machine for oldschoolers.
With PSVita raw power, every console below sixth generation should be playable just fine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2013)

VMM said:


> The Amazing Spiderman.


Wait, seriously?

Good grief, it's a licensed game for a movie that's over a year old. First they port it to the Wii U this year, and now they're putting it on the Vita? What's the point? I've never seen this happened to a movie tie-in game before.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that removing stuff/cheaping down is a new trend?
> 
> Why the switch from OLED to LED?
> Is it to expensive for Sony to make a profit off off it?


Maybe they realized that Samsung's OLED is a piece of shit technology. Google "OLED blobs" to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2013)

DeMoN said:


> Maybe they realized that Samsung's OLED is a piece of shit technology. Google "OLED blobs" to see what I'm talking about.


 







From sony's forums


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Why does Japan get multi colored vitas I know they make them but where's the love for north america the blue & yellow models look really good & what's the point in vita tv that's why they have cross play.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> From sony's forums





nukeboy95 said:


> From sony's forums




These are the same marks that appeared on my vitas ts & I thought someone stepped on it by accident


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 11, 2013)

SSG Vegeta said:


> These are the same marks that appeared on my vitas ts & I thought someone stepped on it by accident


This is normal on every Vita.
It's called the mura effect.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> This is normal on every Vita.
> It's called the mura effect.




They should check their handhelds before they send them out this has never happened with Nintendo


----------



## driverdis (Sep 11, 2013)

SSG Vegeta said:


> They should check their handhelds before they send them out this has never happened with Nintendo


 
well of course Nintendo would not have any problems like this as they do not use OLED. now for build quality issues, Nintendo does have problems with their stuff also. just ask my launch Wii that has shimmering artifacts as the GPU was messed up from WC24 never running the fans and my 3DS XL that has a dust speck UNDER the screen, which means it landed there when it was being assembled. (I noticed it day 1 but it was too late to exchange as I sold my old 3ds to a friend after transferring my stuff off of it to the XL)

tbh, most Vita's that have the blotches/lines are not visible duing 95% of its usage. the only time you ever really notice it is during a loading screen, unlike my XL, which I see the dust particle EVERY time I play it and its more visible with 3d on.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 11, 2013)

My Vita also has these dark blobs. However, it's not noticeable during the game, and only during times when the screen is totally black. I thought it looked odd, but since it doesn't show up during gameplay, I wasn't too worried. I'm not too happy to know that it's an issue with the screen tech itself. I love the OLED screen and it's beautiful colors, but this is ridiculous. Also to note, I have yet to get any screen burn in, and my Vita has a 10 - 12 hour battery life thanks to the Niko power grip I bought for it.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2013)

Annnnnd you got my money Sony.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 11, 2013)

Besides the screen, you guys have to admit that Sony improved on everything fans complained about. 
-Made the rear touchpad smaller.
-Bigger battery life.
-Got rid of the 'mystery port'.
-Made the start and select buttons bigger.
-Built in 1GB of memory.

If it would have kept the OLED, it would be perfect.


----------



## VMM (Sep 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, seriously?
> 
> Good grief, it's a licensed game for a movie that's over a year old. First they port it to the Wii U this year, and now they're putting it on the Vita? What's the point? I've never seen this happened to a movie tie-in game before.


 

Well, this is not the kind of game I'd buy, 
but it's nice to have an option, specially considering it's a portable version.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> From sony's forums


Incredibly rare and grounds for a replacement unit.


DeMoN said:


> Maybe they realized that Samsung's OLED is a piece of shit technology. Google "OLED blobs" to see what I'm talking about.


Said _"blobs"_ are only visible at specific angles/lighting conditions - if they are visible in normal conditions then your unit is broken and you should be entiteld to get a replacement.

For all intents and purposes, OLED screens are superior to LCD ones in every sense of the word - they have faster response time, larger pixel density, they're brighter and display colours more vividly. The technology is relatively young but bound to be improved - early LCD's were crappy too.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Sep 11, 2013)

Is that matte black I see? Gimme.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Incredibly rare and grounds for a replacement unit.
> 
> Said _"blobs"_ are only visible at specific angles/lighting conditions - if they are visible in normal conditions then your unit is broken and you should be entiteld to get a replacement.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, OLED screens are superior to LCD ones in every sense of the word - they have faster response time, larger pixel density, they're brighter and display colours more vividly. The technology is relatively young but bound to be improved - early LCD's were crappy too.


Interesting. My unit doesn't have that bad blobs, but it does have visible burns present around the screen. First I thought it was my screen protector acting up, but it's still there regardless of the protector. Now I wonder if Amazon.com is the best place to ask for the replacement or should I contact local Sony support/retailers (or Amazon.co.uk for that matter as they are closer). Ideas?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 12, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Interesting. My unit doesn't have that bad blobs, but it does have visible burns present around the screen. First I thought it was my screen protector acting up, but it's still there regardless of the protector. Now I wonder if Amazon.com is the best place to ask for the replacement or should I contact local Sony support/retailers (or Amazon.co.uk for that matter as they are closer). Ideas?


If you have a warranty card then you can just as well go straight to Sony, but it will take some time before they analyze the problem and decide whether they should replace the screen or the whole unit. If you want a brand-new unit, contact the reseller which you bought it from over Amazon _(unless it was bought directly from Amazon in which case contact them)_.


----------



## emigre (Sep 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, seriously?
> 
> Good grief, it's a licensed game for a movie that's over a year old. First they port it to the Wii U this year, and now they're putting it on the Vita? What's the point? I've never seen this happened to a movie tie-in game before.


 

Cos it's amazing.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler










1000 model on top and 2000 on bottom.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 17, 2013)

What is the life span of OLED screens? I heard they die much faster than LCDs.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the biggest difference i see is the ps button and start/select buttons


----------

